# Help with sick guppy!



## inthestars (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a male guppy who has been getting progressively worse over the last few weeks. His symptoms are: sitting at bottom of the tank, one slightly red gill, drooping tail, difficulty swimming, degenerating tail and fins, pale colour. He has been in my community tank with 5 other fish all of whom are not at all sick. I have just taken him out and put him into a quarantine tank, but I am not sure how to medicate him because I don't know what is wrong. 

Can anyone please offer some suggestions??

Thanks!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

how old is he ITS?


----------



## inthestars (Apr 28, 2009)

I`m not too sure about his age. I bought him as an adult about 9 months ago.

Sorry, I`m new to the forum....what is ITS??

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

lol ITS = InTheStars!  kinda shrunk your name down. 

the red gill could indicate ammonia poisoning....do the other fishes have it as well?


----------



## inthestars (Apr 28, 2009)

lol...man I feel dumb 

None of the other fish have the red gill, just him. Ammonia poisoning could be possible because I had him in a 30g tank and the filter went. I have replaced the filter and the ammonia is very low in the tank now. Would adding salt to the water help?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Adding salt won't hurt a guppy. Could be fin & tail rot. do the fin edges look ragged? fuzzy? bloody? white?


----------



## inthestars (Apr 28, 2009)

Fins look ragged and pale coloured. Not bloody or fuzzy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

can u upload a pic?


----------

